
Data logging satellite-relaying albatrosses locate illegal fishing vessels - bookofjoe
https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/01/21/1915499117
======
kstenerud
Please don't do this. You'll cause a reverse-cobra-effect once this becomes
widespread, where illegal fishing ships shoot seagulls on sight.

